# 63707



## nyyankees (Aug 27, 2009)

can 63707 and 63047 be reported when performed at the same level? I had ins co deny but couldn't find any articles to support.

Thanks.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 27, 2009)

No...

"If a dural (cerebrospinal fluid) leak occurs during a spinal procedure, repair of the dural leak is integral to the spinal procedure. CPT code 63707 or 63709 (repair of dural/cerebrospinal fluid leak) should not be reported separately for the repair."

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/

Chapter 8

However...I have been told you could, *potentially*, bill the primary procedure with a modifier 22 is the dural repair was significant.


----------



## nyyankees (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks


----------

